# replacing old wiring and service



## schlich (Apr 24, 2015)

i am going to be replacing the old wiring in my house but the new panel is going in the basement when i get it dug out but i need to get the old knob and tube out of the house for insurance reasons. as it sits right now the whole house is ran on one 20 amp breaker and the breaker for the 240 v are miss matched and split for the dryer and stove so you can understand me wanting to get this done asap  
 so can i put junction boxes in the attic and when i get the new panel in just run power to them or not?


----------



## nealtw (Dec 21, 2015)

schlich said:


> i am going to be replacing the old wiring in my house but the new panel is going in the basement when i get it dug out but i need to get the old knob and tube out of the house for insurance reasons. as it sits right now the whole house is ran on one 20 amp breaker and the breaker for the 240 v are miss matched and split for the dryer and stove so you can understand me wanting to get this done asap
> so can i put junction boxes in the attic and when i get the new panel in just run power to them or not?



A little late. But no you don't add to knob and tube, you want to run all new.


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 21, 2015)

schlich said:


> i am going to be replacing the old wiring in my house but the new panel is going in the basement when i get it dug out but i need to get the old knob and tube out of the house for insurance reasons. as it sits right now the whole house is ran on one 20 amp breaker and the breaker for the 240 v are miss matched and split for the dryer and stove so you can understand me wanting to get this done asap
> so can i put junction boxes in the attic and when i get the new panel in just run power to them or not?



If your intent is to, from the junction boxes, connect to the conductors which disappear into the wall cavity and would not be accessible without opening the walls, then yes you can.

However, you'll need to correctly identify the switch legs as well as the neutrals from switched fixtures as these may not be readily apparent and may exist as a melded conductor in a joist bay.

As you are abandoning the K & T, save a couple of the tubes as they make excellent knife sharpeners for utility and pocket knives.

Be careful to avoid sharp bends when forming to enter the J boxes. I use the typical 3/8's romex connectors, for each conductor, not those for MC, wrap the conductor with electricians friction tape, then with vinyl electricians tape.

In furtherance of your update, eliminating the K & T will afford you the ability to insulate the attic, or increase its depth.

You'll just need to remember to"can-out" where the K & T remains.


----------



## schlich (Jan 3, 2016)

well the new service is in and the temporary breaker boxes is in. that all went well. but when i started to separate some on the wires and found a much bigger mess old romex that was spliced in the wall no j box no wire nuts just tape i'm surprised the house did not burn down. much more to do but now i at least now focus on digging out the basement and getting the panel where it needs to go


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 3, 2016)

schlich said:


> well the new service is in and the temporary breaker boxes is in. that all went well. but when i started to separate some on the wires and found a much bigger mess old romex that was spliced in the wall no j box no wire nuts just tape i'm surprised the house did not burn down. much more to do but now i at least now focus on digging out the basement and getting the panel where it needs to go



If you are referring to K & T being spliced as you described, conductors wrapped together, this was common practice for that wiring. 

The reason this practice was safe, is the required distance between the conductors in walls and ceiling.


----------



## schlich (Jan 3, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> If you are referring to K & T being spliced as you described, conductors wrapped together, this was common practice for that wiring.
> 
> The reason this practice was safe, is the required distance between the conductors in walls and ceiling.



i know that in k & t it was common practice seen a lot of that .but your not to do that with romex either new stuff or the old i will take a pic on the next piece i find i'm sure there is more


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 3, 2016)

schlich said:


> i know that in k & t it was common practice seen a lot of that .but your not to do that with romex either new stuff or the old i will take a pic on the next piece i find i'm sure there is more



Good deal and the photo will add to the clarification.

The original Romex was basically the 2 K & T conductors braided with a few paper strands and encased, without the trace ground conductor, which was added as the industry evolved.


----------

